# Insulin



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all ,

i'm planning on trying insulin and i am trying to get as much advice on it as possible ie: how much to take , diet when on it and i know it can lead to coma and ultimately DEATH , so i need to know the danger signs and what to look out for and how to hopefully be as safe as can be on it .I know a few people on it and i know one of the guys has been hospitalized a few times on it but they are pretty reluctant to give any info on it so hopefully you guys can give me good safe advice other than DON'T DO IT.I have been taking steroids for a few years now and i feel ready now to try insulin but would like to minimize the risks as much as i can.

Cheers

Jakeyboy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can i ask why you think you are ready for insulin and why you need to use it?

the bad sides to insulin are more down to not understanding your body and the nutrition you eat.....

your diet should be pretty good if you feel you are ready for insulin so all you should need to do is make sure you take enough simple carbs around the time you inject the Slin and when it peaks(this will be dictated by type of insulin used) a good rule of thumb is 10g of carbs per 4iu of insulin....i would always advise to start on 4iu then work from there...


----------



## Herman1466867992 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tell us your bodyweight, what you can lift and give us some photos before you consider such a thing.

If you havent been able to put on the weight you want it suggests you are not eating properly. Injecting insulin will indeed most likely lead to coma/death or best case scenario, make you fat.

Just load up on carbs for breakfast and post workout it will trigger insulin naturally in your body.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Herman said:


> Injecting insulin will indeed most likely lead to coma/death or best case scenario, make you fat.
> 
> .


although i share your hesitation with this guy using slin this section quoted above is wrong......it would take a catalogue of mistakes to actually end up dead or in a coma from slin......you would have to inject to much and this amount is alot not just a few iu's above what you need....then you would have to ignore the massive sides by not eating carbs or enough carbs.....

i am all for safety with this drug but scaremongering like this is not needed.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Im a type 1 diabetic and have to do 4 slin jabs a day. PM if you want to chat bud

:welcome:


----------



## Herman1466867992 (Jun 19, 2010)

PScarb said:


> i am all for safety with this drug but scaremongering like this is not needed.


I know many diabetics, I used to know a lot more, but they are dead.

I started to advise on exercise and diet for a few, so have done a good bit of research and observed carefully the effects of injecting insulin.

When first injecting, everyone is massively sensitive. You can indeed inject a tiny amount and have a your blood sugar crash immediately sending you into a coma.

This is even true for heavily insulin resistant Type II sufferers. It is also much much more likely to make you very fat rather than anything else.

Insulin is so easy to exploit through natural means, I cannot fathom why anyone would want to inject.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

people want to inject it for the same reason guys use steroids to build muscle.....i do think it is over used and noot under stood but a diabetic is a lot different in terms of sensativity than a non diabetic.....i know of many who have used slin i know of a few guys who through their own mistakes have injected as much as 20 x the normal amount and they are not dead......yes i agree it is a serouise drug theat deserves respect but to say if you take a tiny amount you can slip in to a coma is wrong and scare mongering........as their is a certain way the body will react/develop towards a crash (sweat, shakes, blurred vision etc) granted if these signs are ignored then yes a coma is the next step but why would anyone ignore these signs plus many who take slin realise that they have to take simple carbs with the jab and with the peak.....it is like most drugs with understanding it can be a good tool...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Used to speak to a diabetic who was on this board about it.

And whilst he was still a natty, he was able to time his insulin intake to the right times which in turn payed many dividends.

This is actually an area I wouldn't mind reading up alot more on, has anyone got any good resources for this?

I wouldn't do it personally, but certainly an interesting area.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Jakey, the only way you'll find out how your body reacts to insulin is to try it. Personally I'd say leave it alone.

If you're not a competitive bodybuilder, strongman or powerlifter why would you want to take something that is so unpredictable?

If you can put fat on then you don't need it, your body is producing enough insulin. If you are a really skinny fkr then I can see the appeal but is it worth the risk?

I know of 1 girl who died from it, another guy who put himself in a coma for a week and a third who crashed his car on the way back from the gym thanks to a traffic jam, he shattered both knee caps and can't squat or leg press any more.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i'm type 1 diabetic and have to agree with extreme tbh

i've changed insulin so i can train(even though just gone back to the gym after 6 month lay off)

it's un predictable at it's best hot weather and cold weather all vary from how you react to how it absorbs etc

also a small amount before training can work wonders or become the devil itself(sometimes i have to make sure my sugars are high so i can train then i get shooting pains all over,as any diabetic will know a hyper can hurt depending on how sensetive and high your sugars are)

best bet unless you really need it leave it alone


----------



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi there ,

i,ve tried quite a few roids over the space of just over 2 years and dont feel that i have put much size on and a few guys i know that take insulin have had really good gains so i thought it was time for me to try it. My diet is pretty good i think it consists of

7 am 50g porridge , 2 scoops protein and 1 banana ( then hit gym at 8 / 8.30)

post workout ( 9 / 9.30 ) 2 scoop shake with 1 scoop of maltodextrin

10 am 2 scoop shake

1 pm 8oz chicken + 70g brown rice

4 pm 2 scoop shake

7 pm 8oz chicken 2 cups broccoli

9.30 pm 2 scoop shake then hit the sack.

My workout rota is

Monday - legs

Tuesday - shoulders / traps / abs

Wednesday - rest day

Thursday - chest

Friday - back

Saturday - biceps / triceps

Sunday - rest day


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Whilst your diet is far better than average - its still missing healthy fats entirely, overly loaded on shakes and exceptionally low on calories. Sure its clean but its in no way macro-nutrionally optimal for muscle growth.

Try adding udos oil, peanut butter, avocado, flax seed, omegas etc... - Then try replacing some of the shakes with meals (I realise work schedule might not help here).

What is your calorie consumption/weight ratio?

(I'll stay out of the slin convo's - Pscarb knows more here than anyone on this board so my addition would be pointless)


----------



## THC999 (Nov 23, 2011)

My best ever gains were on slin and hgh... You do have to be sure to get your ratio of carbs right and id have a sugary drink at hand just in case... Used to take mine straight after training... Rhink i swas up2 8iu's


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I know you might think this is a cop out but have thought of trying a more natural aproach with Vanadium&chromium taken around your training it makes the body more sensitive to insulin, or reasearch Metformin used by type two diabetics....


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

freddee said:


> I know you might think this is a cop out but have thought of trying a more natural aproach with Vanadium&chromium taken around your training it makes the body more sensitive to insulin, or reasearch Metformin used by type two diabetics....


 Im a type 1 diabetic and im going to speak to my doctor about metformin. Im thinking if metformin increases slin sensitivity it means ile need less slin for the food I eat so therefore should help with fat loss


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Big Daddy said:


> Im a type 1 diabetic and im going to speak to my doctor about metformin. Im thinking if metformin increases slin sensitivity it means ile need less slin for the food I eat so therefore should help with fat loss


How much slin do you use each day Big D?

I'm a non diabetic and I went up to using 40iu's of Humulin-R in 2x20iu doses and felt no hypo symptoms at all.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jakey, do you plan to compete?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

if you do run it get 50mcg t3 and 200mcg t4 to run with it. I started on 3X10iu on training days then was after meals for my first time. start low and titrate dose up


----------

